# Seatpost - Thomson Masterpiece



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

Synapse 5 105 2012

I just replaced my seatpost and saddle to a Thomson masterpiece and Fizik Anteres.
Antares, i'm still trying to find my sweet spot.
Still debating about sticking with the new addition for the long ride or going with the original parts.

Anyone have experience with any or both? I know the saddle it's different for everyone.
I'm doing my first century tomorrow, wasn't planning on it but probably will be since the group i was riding with decided to the century instead of the 62mi.
(weight weenietitis)

(couldn't find anything when i searched)


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

The Synapse seat post is (theoretically) designed to smooth out the ride. The Thomson will be lighter, but not by enough that you will notice from the saddle. You decide which is most important to you.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing really special with the C3 seatpost so change it as you see fit. I switched from the Cannondale Stage > Fizik Arione (light but a pain in the ...) > Selle SMP Lite (perfect 4 me). If you're not sure, I would use the one with a thicker cushion. But that's just me.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

xjbaylor said:


> The Synapse seat post is (theoretically) designed to smooth out the ride. The Thomson will be lighter, but not by enough that you will notice from the saddle. You decide which is most important to you.


as far as comfort goes, should be the same as the synapse seat post?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the Anteres Thomson combo and love them. Best posts made IMO. Just moved my saddle back a bit today before my ride and bammo, sweet spot. I had the straight post and changed it to the offset one. Perfect. Maybe it was just because I wasn't sitting on the saddle correctly but the new offset post feels a bit more smooth.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I did the 62mi ride and didn't have any issues at all!

awesome seat, definitely worth it!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Good. 
If you like the Antares, don't ever try the Arione. People who like one, usually hate the other.
The Arione killed me.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have had my Antares for 1500 miles and my butt loves it. The little padding on this model is just right. Hated the Prologo that came with the Synapse and tried quite a few different saddles till I hit it right.


----------

